# What kind of wood is this?



## Garren (May 23, 2013)

Hello guys, can someone tell me what kind of wood I have here? There are three boards bonded together to make 3 by 3 table legs and they are pretty heavy.


----------



## czorzella (5 mo ago)

If I’m not mistaken, your sample resembles Ocotea porosa which is a species of plant in the Lauraceae, often placed in the related genus Phoebe. It is commonly called imbuia or Brazilian walnut because its wood resembles that of some walnuts (to which it is not related). The tree is a major commercial timber species in Brazil, used for high-end furniture, mostly as decorative veneers, and as flooring.

The wood is very hard, measuring 3,684 lbf (16,390 N) on the Janka scale. The wood is also fragrant with hints of nutmeg and cinnamon (also a member of the Lauraceae). The tree is also a popular horticultural tree in subtropical regions of the world. In its native habitat it is a threatened species.

The tree grows naturally in the subtropical montane Araucaria angustifolia rain forests of southern Brazil, mostly in the states of Paraná and Santa Catarina, and in smaller numbers in São Paulo and Rio Grande do Sul. The species may also occur in adjacent Argentina and/or Paraguay.

The trees typically reach 40 meters in height and 1.8 meters in trunk diameter.

Carlos


----------



## Garren (May 23, 2013)

czorzella said:


> If I’m not mistaken, your sample resembles Ocotea porosa which is a species of plant in the Lauraceae, often placed in the related genus Phoebe. It is commonly called imbuia or Brazilian walnut because its wood resembles that of some walnuts (to which it is not related). The tree is a major commercial timber species in Brazil, used for high-end furniture, mostly as decorative veneers, and as flooring.
> 
> The wood is very hard, measuring 3,684 lbf (16,390 N) on the Janka scale. The wood is also fragrant with hints of nutmeg and cinnamon (also a member of the Lauraceae). The tree is also a popular horticultural tree in subtropical regions of the world. In its native habitat it is a threatened species.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help and for your in-depth report, Carlos. I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @czorzella


----------



## czorzella (5 mo ago)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @czorzella


Thank you, Old55.

Carlos


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @czorzella , welcome to the forum.
Thanks for that info...


----------



## czorzella (5 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> G'day @czorzella , welcome to the forum.
> Thanks for that info...


Thanks, mate!


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Garren said:


> Hello guys, can someone tell me what kind of wood I have here? There are three boards bonded together to make 3 by 3 table legs and they are pretty heavy.


Welcome to the forum!

Here is a very informative link, with an abundance of detailed info on World wood species. I use it often, and it may be helpful to you with your question. Photos of wood species are also included in the descriptions. The Wood Database

I originally posted this info on Woodworking Talk -- May 1, 2022. It's a great sister-site to Router forums and I encourage you to join.

- Bob


----------



## Garren (May 23, 2013)

rwhpi1 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Here is a very informative link, with an abundance of detailed info on World wood species. I use it often, and it may be helpful to you with your question. Photos of wood species are also included in the descriptions. The Wood Database
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bob. I'll certainly go through both links.


----------

